# Skull Replication (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This skull was an experiment in creating a prop by applying strip mache over an existing form. The skull also provided a chance to play around with different painting techniques by going beyond my typical dry brushing technique. The result is a fairly realistic skull that looks as if it has been removed from an ancient crypt.

This is a great project for someone looking to try papier mache because it basically bypasses the artistic process and concentrates on the technical aspects of papier mache.


































Complete instructions can be found here:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2539


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

beautiful work as usual. All hail Stolloween!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

what is this? Week of the skull?! 4 skull posts in one week! Great work Stolloween, and a easy and cost effective way to make a much needed prop.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Great minds think alike! I just used your recipe for strips and did the same thing--well only the front half of a skull. --Only I haven't painted it or anything yet. Thanks for sharing what you did with the painting!! I'm bowing to the Mache God!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Another fantastic creation, you constantly amaze me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work Stoll!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Fangs said - we bow to the King of Mache!

I love this technique - no latex or plaster, and you get something that looks hugely better than the item you started with....well, at least when Stoll does it


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful work, as usual. You're amazing!!! I did something similar a few years back only I put down aluminum foil for the base. I was able to remove the skull by only cutting a slit rather than in half. (But mine STILL looked nothing like Stollie's!!)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awsome! I put this one in my favorites to try it.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

Stolloween your website isn't coming up and I'm about to hyperventillate. Plz fix like..now and everything will be all right.


----------

